# Hillsboro, OR -- D&D, looking for 1 player



## Mr. Kaze (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi!

We've got a cluster of semi-experienced players in a Sunday afternoon game.  Looking for one more consistent player, preferably a non-fighter.  Fast-learning beginner would be okay.

About the Game:
I'm working on building a hybrid FRCS/Oriental Adventures setting.  Extensive use of house rules (as Oriental Adventures doesn't bring enough culture with it), most of which are negotiable with a slight bit of rational argument finished with "and it'd be really really cool."  (Note that we do try to play fairly fast and loose with the rules -- stories are more important than statistics.)

Currently the players are slowly crawling through _Return ... Elemental Evil_, will move on to _City of the Spider Queen_ later.

Currently 4 players, 1 DM, lots of Turbo Truffles.
Hillsboro, Oregon -- Sundays starting at 2-3pm.  Lasts until 2 active characters lose their players for the day.


----------



## Mr. Kaze (Mar 23, 2003)

Raistlin Majere said:
			
		

> Hey, just sent you an e-mail!




Replied.

As a generalized update to the original post, that game is full but a couple of us are currently pondering starting another.  Anybody interested -- name an evening Monday - Thursday and we'll see who we can collect.


----------

